# Hematoma after Neutering



## Jewly (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello dear GSD owners, 

On Saturday I brought my 1 year old Archie to get Neutered (This decision had to be made if he was to continue being allowed in the very limited option of dog parks in NYC). The Vet misjudged and sized his post op cone incorrectly allowing him to have full access to his wound which he went to park with over night while we all slept. Next morning he was in excruciating pain with his empty sacks looking like grapefruits (Ouch!) Brought him back to the Vet ASAP and he shaved him more to let the wound breathe (hes a long haired boy) thinking this will improve the discomfort. Monday came around and things turned for the worse, we brought him to a emergency clinic where he was put on a serious regime of pain meds and was given a cone longer than my own body. 

*List of meds* - Started Monday 
Tramadol (50mg) every 12 hours
Rimadyl (75mg) 3 every 8-12 hours
Acepromazinr (25mg) only to help sedate him a bit when the pain meds are still not helping 

Its Wed. now and the "sack" is finally starting to look a little less angry (see pix) and no longer swelling more. However, as soon as the pain medication begins to wear off he is just as in much pain as he was from day 1. The medication is the only thing allowing him to lay comfortably and keeping him still. 

He absolutely does not allow me to compress the area or clean the stitches (which are still oozing a bit). Even when sedated he will jump right up and RUN.

Im wondering if anyone has ever experienced something similar with their pooch and can offer some positive news to this whole experience. How long does this pain typically last? How long does it take for them to fully recover from a testicular hematoma? :help:

Poor Archie :gsdhead:


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

i'm in NYC also, but did you really neuter him just for the dog parks?

sorry, i can't help with your question and i hope he gets better soon


----------



## Jewly (Jul 23, 2013)

Dog parks are one reason, the herd of unaltered females in my apartment building is another. 

Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Jewly said:


> Dog parks are one reason, the herd of unaltered females in my apartment building is another.
> 
> Thanks for dropping by.


lolollo @ herd of unaltered females


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwww... Poor Archie! 

I would think he will be OK in a couple of weeks. There was a poster whose dog had complications like that, let me see if I can find that thread.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

it will eventually go away, but yeah it is tough when they wont let you ice it


----------



## Jewly (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you in advance for looking and thank you for the well wishes


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Didn't find the one I was thinking of, but there are many others:

Welcome to the official home of the German Shepherd Dog, a dog respected and admired throughout the world for its versatility, loyalty and intelligence. - Search Results for Swelling after neuter


----------



## Jewly (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

That happened to my significant other after his vasectomy. He was in excruciating pain... but his hematoma didn't go away and they had to go in and do another surgery. Hopefully if you are already seeing improvement it's just a matter of time before he's feeling better. I have no experience with pain meds for dogs but I can certainly imagine how hard it is to see him in pain {{hugs}} poor Archie 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Rowdy my Aussie swelled like that after his neuter. 
The vet put him on a pain pill and an antibiotic just in case it was swelling caused by something other then just too much activity after surgery, keeping an Aussie inactive is like trying to keep the sun from shining. 
Rowdy didn't really act like he was in any pain. He was really good about letting me inspect the swelling and do whatever I needed to do. 
My vet did tell me as long as the swelling was soft and not rock hard we were ok.
The swelling took about 4 weeks to really go down.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So it's gonna go a bit against common wisdom, but take him on long walks, get his blood flowing. It's helps with swelling if he won't let you ice it. 

I know they tell you to keep him quiet, but trust me. It works, at m clinic we actually tell people to take the dog on long walks. 

With the Ace, make sure to give it when he is calm. It works on the same receptors as adrenaline, and adrenaline will override the drug. So give it when he is calm, then try icing the area 1.5 hours after giving the pill. 

Good Luck, it will get better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Poor buddy. How's he doing today?

...I like gsdsar advice.

Sometimes pain meds as much as they are needed slow the healing process. This is tough for this guy


----------



## Jewly (Jul 23, 2013)

*Update *

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for your great suggestions and sharing your stories with me. It really helps knowing your not alone when your buddy isn't feeling well. 

Just wanted to update everyone on what happened since I last posted:

Morning after posting I found Archie sleeping and there was a pool of blood under him so I rushed him to VERG Emergency clinic where he was admitted upon arrival. 

His neuter stitches dehisced and the fluids from the Hematoma were leaking into the wound creating the perfect storm. The surgeon recommended scrotal ablation as the hematoma was only getting worse. The procedure was done that same day. 

I chose to medical board him for a couple of day extra so the nursing staff can keep a very close eye on him after the procedure (they are a 24/7 facility). 

I just picked him up last night and oh man does he look amazing!!!! She did wonders and the site looks like a tiny zipper and healing well. He is now back to his normal self and doesn't even need the pain meds anymore only anti-biotics

This has been a very nerve wrecking couple of weeks, but Archie is now back to being himself (with the exception of the 40" cone!)and is back to coming to the office with me. I couldn't be more grateful that I had such an amazing Clinic and Surgeon that took care of him. 

Thanks again for your support :doggieplayball:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I'm so relieved to hear he's now on the mend. Poor boy has been through it. I want to give him a hug:hug:


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so happy for you and Archie that this has turned out ok.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

aw poor guy but so glad he was seen to by such a wonderful clinic!


----------

